# Maldini e Conti puniti per i fatti di Milan - Chievo primavera.



## admin (6 Novembre 2018)

Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.


----------



## zlatan (6 Novembre 2018)

Male Male


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.





Ma che c...???

Qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?

Paolo ma che ci combini???


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Novembre 2018)

Questo arbitro deve averle combinate grosse per far incavolare anche Maldini...


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Novembre 2018)

Maldini non me lo ricordo *******so in questa maniera, chissà che ha combinato l'arbitro!


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.



Oh certo che con sto Milan non si può stare un attimo sereni


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.



Molto strano.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (6 Novembre 2018)

Una cosa che mi lascia senza parole. Ma la squalifica di conti vale anche per il campionato di Serie A?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.


si parla addirittura di pugni alla porta di Conti e di Maldini che è entrato con la forza nella stanza dell'arbitro…

ma quando c'è stata questa partita?

in ogni caso non è una bella cosa...


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.



Maldini che perde le staffe... Conti che addiritura impedisce l'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio per una partita che vale meno di un amichevole ?
Qualcuno sa se si puo trovare le immagini ?
Avra fatto peggio di Byron Moreno.


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2018)

Ho trovato un video ma si vedono solo i due gol del Chievo. Con il secondo su rigore che forse si poteva evitare di fischiare (o forse sono io che cerco un motivo per Conti e Maldini)... ma non puo essere per quello.
Impossibile.
Boh.

Ho letto pure le pagelle dei nostri giocatori ma non parlano di nulla di strano, ne di falli fatti o subiti o di torti arbitrali...


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.



Che scatole!
Queste partite servivano a Conti per preparare il rientro in prima squadra.


----------



## Gas (6 Novembre 2018)

Riportano tutti la notizia ma nessuno indaga sulla ragione che ha portato Maldini e Conti a reagire così.


----------



## Gas (6 Novembre 2018)

Ne emerge comunque che Maldini segue le partite della nostra primavera.


----------



## Molenko (6 Novembre 2018)

Addirittura? Boh, cosa troppo strana considerando il carattere di Paolo (che ci sia di mezzo il figlio?) e il fatto che a Conti di partite del genere non dovrebbe fregare nulla.
Gran peccato soprattutto per il giocatore, che avrebbe dovuto acquisire minutaggio.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2018)

No vabbè, se sto idiota si è fatto squalificare per tre partite valevoli anche in Serie A è da TSO immediato.


----------



## Zani (6 Novembre 2018)

Se anche la squalifica contasse per per la Serie A non credo avrebbe comunque giocato più di qualche minuto nelle prossime 3 gare


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ne emerge comunque che Maldini segue le partite della nostra primavera.



Ci gioca pure suo figlio...


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2018)

Forse l'arbitro meritava qualche legnata sui denti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.



*La squalifica di Conti è valida SOLO per il campionato Primavera.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Novembre 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La squalifica di Conti è valida SOLO per il campionato Primavera.*



Proprio come temevo purtroppo. Conti a noi non serve a niente nelle prossime 3 gare in serie A, dopo più di un anno fermo mica lo butti nella mischia con Juve o Lazio, mentre era fondamentale che ritrovasse minutaggio e confidenza con il campo giocando con la primavera. Brutto autogol questo.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Novembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Forse l'arbitro meritava qualche legnata sui denti.



fanno esperienza…


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Novembre 2018)

In generale non ne escono sicuramente bene, soprattutto Maldini che entra negli spogliatoi per inveire contro l'arbitro. Ste robe qua le faceva Moggi.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Novembre 2018)

Credo e non credo a queste cose. Conoscendo Maldini sinceramente son convinto che abbia le sue ragioni e che quello che è successo sia stato riportato male, anche con riferimento alle reazioni.

In tutti i casi si accetta la sanzione. Idiota Conti perché le partite in primavera gli servivano, ora ci tocca rischiarlo in serie A o perderlo un mese di più. Sinceramente gli sparavo una multa pesante.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.



Addirittura,non mi ricordo che Maldini abbia mai fatto cose del genere,e anche Conti pare uno dal carattere pacato.Si è capito cosa sia successo di tanto grave? In ogni caso è un bel guaio per Conti,era importante che iniziasse a giocare in primavera.


----------



## Goro (6 Novembre 2018)

Conti non vuole tornare in campo, okay


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Novembre 2018)

Ste scene per una partita della primavera quando potevano dire due parole su quei fabbri di udine


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Novembre 2018)

Credo proprio sia successo qualcosa di grave....


----------



## Kaw (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal giudice sportivo, Conti e Maldini sono stati puniti per i fatti accaduti nel post Milan - Chievo primavera. Il dirigente è stato inibito fino al prossimo 15 novembre a causa di espressioni ingiuriose mentre il difensore è stato squalificato per tre partite per aver impedito all'arbitro di entrare nel suo spogliatoio e per espressioni ingiuriose rivolte allo stesso direttore di gara.


Sono sinceramente scioccato nel leggere queste righe. Potrei accettare queste cose in caso di arbitraggio stile Moreno in una partita ufficiale della prima squadra valevole per qualcosa di importante, e comunque non sarebbe una bella cosa da vedersi, soprattutto nel caso di un dirigente.
Ma tutto questo per una partita della Primavera...


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2018)

Vorrei sapere se il guardalinee di Domenica ha subito lo stesso trattamento.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Novembre 2018)

Maldini in tanti anni di carriera non ha mai perso le steffe in questo modo; qualcosa di serio ci deve essere stato


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2018)

hanno fatto benissimo. Anzi mi meraviglio come hanno mantenuto la calma in campo. Arbitro da radiare.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Novembre 2018)

Se posso dire quello che ho letto, si dice che l arbitro in questione abbia istigato più e più volte i giocatori del Milan, tipo a Maldini pare gli abbia detto "sei più scarso di tuo fratello" o a Bellanova "ma davvero sei così scarso?"
Ripeto, questo ho saputo e questo riferisco, non so sia la verità. 
Se ho violato qualche regola chiedo scusa


----------



## de sica (6 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno fatto benissimo. Anzi mi meraviglio come hanno mantenuto la calma in campo. Arbitro da radiare.



che è successo?


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno fatto benissimo. Anzi mi meraviglio come hanno mantenuto la calma in campo. Arbitro da radiare.



Ho saputo pure io, sicuramente ne sapremo di più con la motivazione del ricordo del Milan giusto? Fosse vero, Conti rossonero vero!


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Novembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ne emerge comunque che Maldini segue le partite della nostra primavera.



Mi pare che ci gioca il figlio, che centri qualcosa?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> che è successo?


più o meno quello che ha detto Tonolovin


tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ho saputo pure io, sicuramente ne sapremo di più con la motivazione del ricordo del Milan giusto? Fosse vero, Conti rossonero vero!



non penso si saprà molto, ma per fare ricorso sicuramente hanno in mente qualcosa. Vediamo.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Novembre 2018)

bisogna essere onesti, una discreta figura di melma


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se posso dire quello che ho letto, si dice che l arbitro in questione abbia istigato più e più volte i giocatori del Milan, tipo a Maldini pare gli abbia detto "sei più scarso di tuo fratello" o a Bellanova "ma davvero sei così scarso?"
> Ripeto, questo ho saputo e questo riferisco, non so sia la verità.
> Se ho violato qualche regola chiedo scusa



Se fosse vero sarebbe gravissimo da parte dell'arbitro


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Novembre 2018)

Ho qualche perplessita sulla squalifica per un dirigente. Nella pratica in cosa consiste? Non può andare negli spogliatoi/campo?


----------



## IlMusagete (7 Novembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ho qualche perplessita sulla squalifica per un dirigente. Nella pratica in cosa consiste? Non può andare negli spogliatoi/campo?



credo sia uguale ad un daspo, cioè sei inibito ad accedere all'impianto sportivo, agli spogliatoi ecc, anche per un amichevole..


----------

